# Runescape Wilderness and Trades poll



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok so this is a topic made for people who do/ used to like Runescape. The owners of the game have initiated a poll regarding the old Wilderness and restricted trades. As so many people left due to these being changed a few years ago, and millions of people constantly signing petitions to bring back the Wildy, and trades without restrictions, the owners have finally opened their eyes, and are now allowing members to vote.

http://www.runescape.com/wilderness

<small><small>inb4lolrunescape</small></small>


----------



## Josh (Jan 4, 2011)

Heard about it last week, I'm really excited for it. My brother and I are going back on our Pk Twins, It'll be much easier for us to own people.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 4, 2011)

Yay for them finally realising that the decision to change it was horribad.

Signed it weeks ago.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2011)

I signed into my hundreds of alts and signed up, but there aint much point, 90% have voted yes.

And yeah Jas0n, I was wondering when they would realise that real world trading was a better price to pay than half the members stopping their subscriptions.

I'm going to milk all my high level mates for gold, then start an epic PKer


----------



## Caleb (Jan 4, 2011)

So right after I mess up my range pure this happens .... ah well.

Starting a new one named H2OIsNeeded, If anybody wants to add it... or donate.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 4, 2011)

Sweet. Voted yes, obviously.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 4, 2011)

Ah. Never played Runescape in a while, As much as a nerd i am, I signed it.


----------



## Brad (Jan 4, 2011)

Signed like two days ago. I cannot wait. I have to renew my membership though. =p


----------



## robo.samurai (Jan 4, 2011)

if their voted back im gonna start playing again, I started after the wildy was changed but my cousin tells me it was hella fun PKing noobs there xD


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2011)

I guess I'll vote.


----------



## robo.samurai (Jan 4, 2011)

right now it's YES:90% NO:7% I DON'T MIND:3%


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes! I'll come back if they do this. I'll be able to transfer all my stuff to my new account..


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2011)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Yes! I'll come back if they do this. I'll be able to transfer all my stuff to my new account..


I want to go back, but I was a member for like 3 months, then I stopped, so my bank is full of members stuff (like Pages and stuff) which I can get heaps of money from but I can't be bothered.


----------



## robo.samurai (Jan 4, 2011)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Yes! I'll come back if they do this. I'll be able to transfer all my stuff to my new account..


it's impossible to stop now xD it was 90% vs 6& out of 900,000 people so the wildy is basicly allready back


----------



## Marcus (Jan 5, 2011)

Glad to see a following of this game that I didn't know TBT had, and also that a lot of people will return if this vote is passed.

I for one will, but here's a little tip: Because there will be a lot of F2P players renewing their membership due to this change, they will be selling their F2P items, especially armour sets such as Rune(g), Sara F2P etc. Therefore, I really encourage people to sell their stuff now that will crash into the market when these changes have been made, as prices will drop rapidly.


----------



## Josh (Jan 5, 2011)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Glad to see a following of this game that I didn't know TBT had, and also that a lot of people will return if this vote is passed.
> 
> I for one will, but here's a little tip: Because there will be a lot of F2P players renewing their membership due to this change, they will be selling their F2P items, especially armour sets such as Rune(g), Sara F2P etc. Therefore, I really encourage people to sell their stuff now that will crash into the market when these changes have been made, as prices will drop rapidly.


This^

That's what I'm doing now with the arrows, bows from fletching, monk fishes, potions etc.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 5, 2011)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on now 

Just sold my Rune(g) on both my accounts for 2m each


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 5, 2011)

Ahhh yes I remember Wilderness... I loved it when I was able to kill people and get their things but I REALLY hated it when I die and lost all my rune stuff.... Anyway I can barely play RPGs anymore, don't have the patience anymore. xD


----------



## Marcus (Jan 6, 2011)

Still 90% Yes, 7% No and 3% Don't mind.

If you think about it, now that over 1million people have voted, that translates to:
900,000 votes for Yes. 70,000 votes for No. 30,000 votes for Don't mind.

How could they possibly decide anything other than no lol?


----------



## Caleb (Jan 6, 2011)

Is there a way to open up two runescape browsers at once?


----------



## Marcus (Jan 7, 2011)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Is there a way to open up two runescape browsers at once?



If you want to trade between accounts, sadly no. You either use two computers, or get a very trustworthy friend to hold the items whilst you log on to your other account.

If I were you I would ask someone from TBT. That way, they can hardly log out and never see you again; you wil still be able to contact them on TBT, so they would probably not steal your items. I'm always up for helping with that sort of thing, and you can trust me


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 7, 2011)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could you not use firefox and chrome for the two accounts?

or IE, Opera, etc?


----------



## Marcus (Jan 7, 2011)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they look at the address.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 7, 2011)

Yeeaa! I started playing again. Free trade FTW! 

Edit: Add me: 0mg_a_Cooki3


----------



## Josh (Jan 7, 2011)

My brother hacked like 3 accounts today and yesterday using that video on our PokemonPast Channel, So DON'T DOWNLOAD THE DDOS (This is for Marcus).


----------



## Trundle (Jan 7, 2011)

Bahaha. The cows sound like donkeys now.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 7, 2011)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then dem proxies, obv :3


----------



## Marcus (Jan 8, 2011)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest it's just easier to get somebody trustworthy to hold your stuff for the trade, but I guess you could 

@Josh: What is DDOS? And how did he do that???


----------



## Trundle (Jan 8, 2011)

If anyone wants to play later, just tell me.


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 8, 2011)

I just got members again and can't wait for wildy and free trade, I remember the good old days........


----------



## Trundle (Jan 8, 2011)

I wish they made an old Runescape version that didn't have the G.E., but was after Runescape Classic.


----------



## Josh (Jan 8, 2011)

MrMr said:
			
		

> I wish they made an old Runescape version that didn't have the G.E., but was after Runescape Classic.


This, But G.E makes PKing and Questing much easier.
I miss those days in 05' with my friends and I thought 20k was like 200mil


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 8, 2011)

Add me my username is D0wnp0ur.


----------



## Josh (Jan 8, 2011)

Catty Kit! said:
			
		

> Add me my username is D3lug3.


I'll be on runescape again next week, So I'll add you then.

Add Backe70 and Snare Twinz.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 8, 2011)

Josh. said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I know xD
I thought I was so rich when I had like 15k.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 8, 2011)

MrMr said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I played I had so much difficulty having 20k for a rune axe. To cut the wood you know.


----------



## Brad (Jan 9, 2011)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember my first 1k I was like so proud. But I got membership again and that makes me happy! =]


----------



## Brad (Jan 9, 2011)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember my first 1k I was like so proud. But I got membership again and that makes me happy! =]


----------



## Marcus (Jan 9, 2011)

Been busy selling stuff on alt accounts, and asking friends to buy me dragon legs and a whip for when I return, because their prices are low right now and I don't want to miss the deals.

Also my mate is giving me 5mil to get started again as member


----------



## Marcus (Jan 9, 2011)

Been busy selling stuff on alt accounts, and asking friends to buy me dragon legs and a whip for when I return, because their prices are low right now and I don't want to miss the deals.

Also my mate is giving me 5mil to get started again as member


----------



## Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Been busy selling stuff on alt accounts, and asking friends to buy me dragon legs and a whip for when I return, because their prices are low right now and I don't want to miss the deals.
> 
> Also my mate is giving me 5mil to get started again as member


Cool, My brother and I have got 5.5 Mil for our Pk twins too. I think we may make a pk vid.


----------



## Josh (Jan 9, 2011)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Been busy selling stuff on alt accounts, and asking friends to buy me dragon legs and a whip for when I return, because their prices are low right now and I don't want to miss the deals.
> 
> Also my mate is giving me 5mil to get started again as member


Cool, My brother and I have got 5.5 Mil for our Pk twins too. I think we may make a pk vid.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 9, 2011)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, thanks.  When free trading comes back I'll know who to ask : )


----------



## Caleb (Jan 9, 2011)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, thanks.  When free trading comes back I'll know who to ask : )


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2011)

Finally, We won!/late
Anyway, It's coming back on Monday. My brother social engineered a runescape real world trading company to get 300mill = Party hat. So we're going to split the money equally for our pures. So if you need some money, I can give you some (On Tuesday though since they're still botting it).


----------



## Trundle (Jan 15, 2011)

You'll just give us money? Lol.
Anyway, I'm poor, so I need a f2p way to make money.


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2011)

Well, Not like 100mill lol 

Anyway, I have no good ways to make money on f2p, But go on youtube, there's some good ones there.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 15, 2011)

Whats a good way to do money in this game btw ?


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2011)

! AlainLeGrand ! said:


> Whats a good way to do money in this game btw ?


 
Are you member or f2p?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Jan 15, 2011)

Josh said:


> Are you member or f2p?


 Are these members things ? If it is no..


----------



## Josh (Jan 15, 2011)

! AlainLeGrand ! said:


> Are these members things ? If it is no..


 
Well there should be good f2p money making guides like green dragons, But like I said to Trundle, Check youtube.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 15, 2011)

YESSS, i'm glad free trade & wilderness are coming back. i don't think i ever played with free trade & stuff, but my bro & his old friend used to, this is going to be siiicckk. ;-D


----------



## PaJami (Jan 16, 2011)

Sweet, the official announcement is coming tomorrow! Looks like Mick Vick7 is going to be playing Runescape again!


----------



## Trundle (Jan 16, 2011)

Josh said:


> Well there should be good f2p money making guides like green dragons, But like I said to Trundle, Check youtube.


 
Dragons are only for members. Lol.
I hate looking up guides on youtube because they are all immature kids that put a freaky picture or rickroll you or some crap.


----------



## Josh (Jan 16, 2011)

Trundle said:


> Dragons are only for members. Lol.
> I hate looking up guides on youtube because they are all immature kids that put a freaky picture or rickroll you or some crap.


 
I'll give you some links to some good ones, After I finish studying. Also yeah, A lot of idiots do it to get views or to get amusement of people doing a small mistake. What a life


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 18, 2011)

Josh said:


> I'll give you some links to some good ones, After I finish studying. Also yeah, A lot of idiots do it to get views or to get amusement of people doing a small mistake. What a life


 Could you send me some too? And does anybody know if they are moving Green Dragons somewhere else on RuneScape?


----------



## PaJami (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like the update's going to occur February first. We've got just about two weeks to prepare!


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't think you can prepare...


----------

